# Converting to a loom



## carenkats (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there 
I have a question on the above subject. 
I knit for wrap with love chariry in sydney, Australia by knitting squares. 
10inch x10inch (25 x 25cm)
Using 8 (4mm)
8 ply garter stitch 
50-55 stitches
NOW
want to convert to a loom either circle or long (i have both) 
I am struggling big time and have tried numerous times to get the right size right to no avail!!! 
Can u or anyone shed some light!!!! 
Thks Caren


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Try this group:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loom-knitters

They are experts there and can answer any question.


----------



## Chatti Patti (Jan 7, 2014)

Here are instructions to convert needle knit patterns to loom knit. Go to "tutorials"

http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/tutorials.html


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

carenkats said:


> Hi there
> I have a question on the above subject.
> I knit for wrap with love chariry in sydney, Australia by knitting squares.
> 10inch x10inch (25 x 25cm)
> ...


I find the book "Circular Knitting Workshop" by Margaret Radcliffe, to be helpful. She takes straight stick knitting into knitting in the round (circular). Much of circular (stick) knitting applies to loom knitting. You will still have a lot of swatch work to make the proper "square". There is more help in Kathy Norris's book "I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting". She does a multi stitch set of squares to make an afghan, this will give you base information for the number of stitches and rows of different stitches to make a size. Good luck and have fun. PM me if you are still bogged down. Moon Loomer PS Margaret Radcliffe's website, http://www.maggiesrags.com and Storey http://www.storey.com


----------



## mtaylor (Feb 19, 2014)

HELP PLEASE: 
I'm struggling to convert some knitting patterns to loom patterns. 
Question, I cannot for the life of me understand how to covert 
The " Cast On "????? 
I'm sure I'm over looking it and if it was a snake it would bite me. 
I'm hoping someone could shed some light on this question . 
Thanks in Advance
mtaylor
PS I have been to Loom Knitting Help & a couple other places, but cannot 
Find the answer to the "Cast On" issue. &#128522;


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cast+on+looms


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

krankymax said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cast+on+looms


If you use http: not https: on this web site it will be a link. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

mtaylor said:


> HELP PLEASE:
> I'm struggling to convert some knitting patterns to loom patterns.
> Question, I cannot for the life of me understand how to covert
> The " Cast On "?????
> ...


I started to look at (Wow what a list) of those loom cast ons that Krankymax lead us to, on you tube. Are you converting flat stick knit to loom knit or circular stick knit to loom knit? In flat knitting some patterns start from either the "right" or "wrong" side does that affect the cast on? Is your converting on a stitch for stitch level, or are you converting on a concept level? The concept level is where you swatch the yarn that you are using (A big one, 10x10 plus a anti curling border if the resultant item is a flat item.) Then block the swatch! Measure the swatch. Then rewrite the features of the original pattern to the new pattern using the gauge measurements from the above swatch. Good luck and have fun. Moon Loomer


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Moon Loomer for the hints. I will use it next time.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

carenkats said:


> Hi there
> I have a question on the above subject.
> I knit for wrap with love chariry in sydney, Australia by knitting squares.
> 10inch x10inch (25 x 25cm)
> ...


 Hi CarenKats, 
I recommended this book in a earlier post, "Circular Knitting Workshop", by Margaret Radcliffe, here is another book of 27 pages (I know, home work, home work! Ho ho.) called "Loom Knitting Basics" it brings together information on knitting looms/boards created by Authentic Knitting Board. There are some interesting charts on page 14, the page is labeled "Sock Knitting" but.. the information covers more. The middle chart relates loom gauge with yarn sizes and stitch count. Some basic information. this book is in a kit put out by Authentic Knitting Board http://www.knittingboard.com they would be able to tell you how to get it in your country. I got my copy on a coupon at JoAnn's. I do not know who you get your knitting supplies through but two I mentioned have web sites and ??? Good luck. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Isela, at http://www.knittingboard.com has had some interesting discussions on gauge on a single rake knitting loom with different yarn wts., see "Jordyn's Slouchy Hat" pattern and Isela's reply at A10 (it is the AiO). The link is on the pattern page. Note: The ALL-n-One Knitting Loom is being used as a single rake loom in that pattern. This pattern is using a stitch pattern called "The Welt stitch". That stitch pattern consists of a number of knit rows ie; 3 to 6 ? 7, then purl a number of rows (to please your design), have fun. Note, the location of the color changes. Moon Loomer


----------

